# Ruger Mini-30...your thoughts.



## scott99 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello,

I just came across the site as I was searching for information about the Ruger Mini 30, and I decided to post a few of my questions here.

I'm interested in picking up a carbine mainly for just shooting at targets, some IDPA shooting, and possibly deer hunting (I haven't done any hunting in over 15 years...but I'd like to keep my options open).

I was never really "into" guns, so I may as well be treated as a newbie when it comes to caliber, range, etc.

I know the .223 is used in IDPA shooting (AR-15's), as is the M1 (.30 cal?). From what I've read you really don't want to be using a .223 for deer hunting. Another thing I've read in my searching is that the Mini 30's caliber, 7.62x39, is equivalent to .311. Now I've seen posts here and there about using .308 for deer hunting...would that mean the Mini 30 (having an equivelant .311 cal) be an ok choice for deer hunting?

If I do take up deer hunting after all these years, it would be in North Dakota or Minnesota. Would the Mini 30's caliber be a legal deer hunting caliber?

What are your thoughts? Is it a good, and accurate gun...will it take a scope....do you think it'd be a decent deer hunting gun, or just a general purpose gun?

Your input is welcome.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its a military round with very limited case capacity and bullets that are not designed for hunting so it wouldn' make much of a deer rifle. Lots of fun to shoot and ammo is probably reasonably priced, but so is a good 22. For deer you really can't go wrong with anything from 25 to 30 caliber but buy a round that was made with hunting in mind. 30'06 and 308 are excellent choices with a wide choice of both rifle and bullet styles and you can get ammo just about anywhere. Bolt action rifles are easier to care for and more reliable than autos although a clean auto will usaully be very reliable. I would try to find a good used bolt action at a reasonable price and put my money in as good a scope as you can afford.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

The min30 will "work" on deer but is not an ideal caliber, especially for ND. If you are looking more into target shooting with possible deer hunting in the future it is adequate. I would suggest limiting your shots to under 200 yds, non running deer and possibly get a few doe tags this year (as you are more apt to find better standing targets this year).

Have fun with it, get good and use it when you are CONFIDENT with it.

Good luck.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The 7.62X39 will have about the same power and range as a 30-30. The 30-30 would have the edge in penertration as the most common bullets are 150gr and 170gr. The standard 7.62X39 bullet is 123gr. Personally, if target and action type shooting was going to be your main thing, I would go with a M-14 firstly, the M1 Garand second and a FN varriant third all chambered in 308. If you are unshure about deer and hunting, the 308 is a great round for thhis, ammo can still be purchased cheaply look at an issue of shotgun news or gun list and if you really got into hunting again, a Rem modle 7 in 308 would be hard to beat. Same ammo, and lighter to hump arround.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

scott99 I need to add something else about 7.62x39. The original caliber is indeed .311. You can safely shoot .308 bullets, but accuracy as well as velocity may suffer. Some gunmakers have tried to make allowances and chamber a .308 bore for 7.62x39. While this makes .308 bullets shoot better, it is very dangerous to use original .311 ammo in. The only way to know is to have the bore slugged. There are appropriate bullets made for deer for the 7.62x39 in the .311 size, but other writers are right, it may not be your BEST choice, particularly if you may shoot some distance. It would be ideal for me with most shots being less than 50 yds, much less 200 yds. But if you have that shot of a llifetime at 200 yds, will it be enough? If I'm not mistaken, even the ruger mini carbine has been made in 308, a much superior caliber, if this gun is what you really want.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

the 7.62 would be a great gun, ive long wanted a mini 30, first, i wanted an sks, then, i held one in a store, then i held a mini 14 and i want one, ammo is the second cheapest there is after 8mm mauser, if only i could find one in semi auto, the 7.62 is just as good as the 30-30 for brush, i want to get one for hutning in brokenbow, my next rifle is going to be a m1 garand, then i will get it converted to 308, im pretty sure you can mount a scope on the mini 30 with proper mounts, and it is fairly accurate, it is more of a close range gun, and if your eyes are bad, it may be better for yout o get maybe a 2x-7x scope or a 3x-9x, but if i get one, i will install a red dot scope


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

My eyes are really crummy. I vote for the red dot, anything under 100 yds it works great, for me. I must confess, I've thought about either the mini 30 or the SKS for Missouri woods hunting when I get back to Iowa.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

do red dots have magnification?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Some do. Guess what, you'll pay more for one that does. Within 100 yds I don't need the magnification, just to be able to see the sights (the red dot).


----------



## karlk (Aug 26, 2009)

To lend my 2 cents worth on the Mini-30, I purchased one last summer and mounted a Leupold 2 x 7 scope on it using the factory mounts and rings, After 100 round break in period I settled on som appropriate Deer type softnose rounds and rezeroed the rifle with these. Last fall I shot two does with this combination and have absolutely no complaints with the rifle or the rounds used, both one shot clean kills, one was about 75 yards and the second about 125 yards. I would feel comfortable shooting deer sized game out to 200 yards with this setup. The guns work Great as long as you keep in mind the limitations of the cartridge, keep you shots no to much more than 200 yds and you will be successful. If I were to only have one rifle to hunt deer in ND I would have to opt for something with a little more effective range but that is your call. My Mini will print 2 inch groups at 100 yds all day, granted not steller accuracy but very adequate for good clean kills on deer! You will like the rifle very much they are a great fun little piece!! 
Good luck


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

there is nothing wrong with the rifle or the cartrige for what you are describing I alaso think that ruger sends scope rings with the rifles when they are new if you think that you like the rifle but want a lil more range you could always get one in 6.8 rem spc. I hear they are sweet shooters and darn efective on deer


----------

